# 4 months before initial mediation



## Secondguessing (Mar 6, 2017)

My first provisional orders hearing was April 17th. 
My lawyer said my wife was not cooperating and foot-dragging. Her lawyer objected and said that was prodjudicial.
The judge said she saw predjudice and both sides and that we needed to "move things along."

That was Apr 17th.

Today - May 17th - I get a notice that intial mediation is set for Aug 8th - almost 4 months after provisional orders.

Is that the normal time frame, given that the judge said to move things along?
Is it possible for me to contact the judge directly?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I highly recommend that you get a book on divorce in your state/province and read up on everything you can to understand the divorce laws and processes in your area. Also do some reading in online divorce sites. Knowledge is power. If you don't have a clear understanding to begin with, it will likely cost you money.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Time will fly, don't worry August will be here before you know it. 

I'm in CO... filed in mid February. Finalized mid June. But it was a simple divorce and we didn't fight over anything.


----------

